# Fort Mcallister State Park



## blackmax (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey guys

I’m thinking about changing my normal Little Tybee trip to staying at Fort Mcallister State Park at the end of July.  The parking at on Tybee per day is almost as much as a campsite so we might as well have a bed and A/C.  My question is how far it is from the campground boat ramp to the Ossasaw Sound and is it, in good weather, a safe trip in a small bass boat or perhaps a kayak?  I want  take some of my teenaged nephews with me but being unfamiliar with the area I would like some opinions if this is a reasonable trip.  It looks like if we ride the tide it wouldn’t be a bad trip and little of it would be in the path of larger boats in the smaller tidal creek the campground boat ramp is on.  My main goal is to get them to have some fun but take them home in one piece.

Thanks for any info

Matt


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jun 8, 2010)

It is, on a good day very doable in a small boat.  ABout 12 knots to the mouth of the river with lots of fishable areas along the way much closer.  

There are actually two boat ramps at Ft McA.  The one on the Ogeechee river is the main public ramp and the other is in back of the campground.  The canooing /Kyaking off the back river which is the redbird creek should be excellent with lots of inshore fishing opportunity close by.  

Redbird creek can also take you to the Ogeechee river and the sound but not sure if it is shorter.  

You can buy live bait at the Ft McAllister marina (right down the road from the camp ground) and there is a great Tackle Shop in Richmond Hill if you need anything.  

I tent camped at the grounds years ago when son was a boy scout and the state park is worth a visit if ya never been there.  Now I just launch almost exclusively from the FT Mc A marina.


----------



## Inshore GA (Jun 8, 2010)

Very doable!! Redbird creek will put you right out to the Inter coastal water way and in some good locations to fish. The camping at Savage Island at Ft Mac is great...just make sure to bring some bug spray!


----------



## blackmax (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for the fast replies.  I look forward to my nephews seeing the georgia coast, they think a couple of inches on the beach is the tide change!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jun 8, 2010)

You're going to like Ft. McCallister's campground.

I spent a couple of weeks there for the past few years and have reservations for two weekends over the next few weeks and a week in October.

Nice ramp and dock.

Watch out for the sand bar at the second turn heading down Redbird. There's about 4' of water there at high tide and land at low.

Coonproof everything! Hardly a night goes by that you don't hear people screaming as the bandits run off with there cookies, crackers and cooler contents.


----------



## blackmax (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for the sand bar info.  As for the coons, camping in the swamp and on little Tybee have thought me to mind the coons.  One long weekend on little Tybee required a stick to keep the coons out of my rapidly dwindling food supply.  They will crawl right across you to get to the food.


----------



## sentrysam (Jun 11, 2010)

*Good info*

You will enjoy Ft.Mac.,very well maintained ,clean restrooms and showers.Good ramp ,dock is almost new.and at certain times good fishing off it.I have been there several times ,Redbird creek is an easy access to ICW ,recomend you Google Earth and copy a couple of pages for reference to sand bars,the one bar Mechdog mentions is a real dooosey,I left one day at high tide ,came around that corner at low tide wot,and actually jumped that sucker.,got my attention fast.That was several years and several boats ago but that baby is still there.The mouth of Redbird is good for fishin,one of my favorite whiteing holes and south down the ICW is pretty good for reds and trout..tight lines....ss


----------

